# Dog days flathead



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

The old men say that fish lose their teeth and won't bite during 
dog days.

The old men say not to fish on days when temperature 
exceeds 90 degrees.

The old men say you can't catch flathead when
the moon is bright enough to cast a shadow.










This old man says "You can't catch em on the couch--get out and fish!"

This pretty little female ate a 3 inch goldfish Aug 3 2012 

Of course released after photo


----------



## backupbait (Nov 4, 2010)

Could not agree with you more!!! Nice fish! Thanks for sharing Robby.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Great looking fish, I hope someday I can get into some flatties like that!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice fish Robby...Can't wait till the river starts cooling down and the flatheads start heating up...


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice fish robby. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Good job Robby. Even no fish is better than sitting on the couch too much.


----------



## Scioto jetsled (Jun 26, 2008)

Is that a river or lake fish?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

If it's Katfish, its in a lake.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I caught that flathead in a lake.







Here is the relase video I just uploaded.


----------



## afellure12 (May 14, 2012)

JUSTCRAZY said:


> Good job Robby. Even no fish is better than sitting on the couch too much.


AMEN brother!


----------

